# Sir Isaac Newton’s Games



## discipulo (Jan 31, 2009)

YouTube - Physics


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice thank you for sharing those


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## caoclan (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow. It is amazing what happened by time + chance. It almost looked as if someone designed it, but we _know _that it was just random variances coming together by chance over millions or billions of years!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! Smart and creative!


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 31, 2009)

caoclan said:


> Wow. It is amazing what happened by time + chance. It almost looked as if someone designed it, but we _know _that it was just random variances coming together by chance over millions or billions of years!





but I did notice a prime mover in each event .. hmmmm


----------

